# What do forum members think of you?



## KenOC

Everybody probably has some idea of the persona they project on this forum, and of how well their posts are received. So this poll asks: In your view, what do others here think of you?

Note that the poll is anonymous for obvious reasons. Choose one!

Note: If you choose selection 4 or 5, please don't bother to explain or justify yourself. Nobody wants to hear it.


----------



## Taggart

If you go for 1 or 2, you will sound big headed. If you go for anything else nobody will be interested anyway - or else will show you the exit. 

So does this qualify as the most self defeating poll of all time?

If it wasn't against the T&Cs (about ad hominen) it would have been nicer to make it a public poll and then let the flak begin.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart, I don't agree about the public poll idea - perish the thought - but what sort of people would believe themselves universally loved, that did cross my mind.

People can tell by 'likes' whether people like them or not and one's opinion about oneself is best kept to oneself!


----------



## Mesa

I have just eaten a dish of pasta, with a sauce made of peas, a can of tomatoes and a wedge of stilton. According to reliable sources, my breath now smells of severely diarrhetic excrement ("Like a horse that's been kept prisoner").

Everyone now please re-judge me on the basis of this information.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am TC's saviour
No. 1 it is


----------



## Ravndal

This poll makes my insecurity level run amok. I refuse to answer!!!!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mesa said:


> I have just eaten a dish of pasta, with a sauce made of peas, a can of tomatoes and a wedge of stilton. According to reliable sources, my breath now smells of severely diarrhetic excrement ("Like a horse that's been kept prisoner").
> 
> Everyone now please re-judge me on the basis of this information.


I think a better judgment can be made from your avatar and signature...was that _you_ in drag at the pub last Sunday?


----------



## jurianbai

Of course we have the concrete evidences... 
http://www.talkclassical.com/members/jurianbai.html?tab=likes_received#likes_received


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Of course "likes" prove nothing. Even a fairly unlikeable individual such as CoAG can wrack up a whole slew just by pandering to the right sources.

I've noticed that I get considerably more "likes" now after changing my avatar from the rather detestable Roman Emperor, Carcalla:










... to the far more likable singer, Lina Cavalieri:


----------



## Ukko

I chose #1 (as did several other members, I see), because it fits at least two of the criteria in 'folk' humor - which is still active out here in the hinterlands.

["Likes Received" is a poor guide, at least regarding those I send out. They indicate a liking for the post for one reason or another, but have little bearing on my regard for the poster.]


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> Taggart, I don't agree about the public poll idea - perish the thought - but what sort of people would believe themselves universally loved, that did cross my mind.
> 
> People can tell by 'likes' whether people like them or not and one's opinion about oneself is best kept to oneself!


Wouldn't have got Mohammed Ali far would it ?
In any case you will find that some people will give a tongue in cheek answer,that is exactly what the poll is anyway.


----------



## Tristan

Well, I don't think I've ever had anything negative said against me (to my knowledge!) but I also haven't been on the forum for very long...


----------



## Crudblud

Tristan said:


> Well, I don't think I've ever had anything negative said against me (to my knowledge!) but I also haven't been on the forum for very long...


Don't worry, someone will at least insinuate that you are mentally deficient before long, and then you'll be one of the guys!


----------



## Ingélou

moody said:


> Wouldn't have got Mohammed Ali far would it ?
> In any case you will find that some people will give a tongue in cheek answer,that is exactly what the poll is anyway.


Not really a great admirer of Mohammed Ali, since I saw him (on TV) fell Sonny Liston with a 'cream-puff punch'. My dad, an army boxer, thought the match had been rigged! 

The poll is meant to be tongue in cheek - yes, I twigged that, guv! - but my experience on internet discussion boards & letter pages tells me that irony can often be misread. And if people say they think they're universally liked just as a joke, where does that get us exactly?

Hope you all have fun, though!


----------



## ptr

I just had to vote: *Generate intense indifference*.. Cuz that is what I believe the great masses think of most "geeks" like myself (under the unlikely circumstances that such a thought were to enter their consciousness). 
There are always people that You connect with through mutual interest spheres in a surrounding like TC. I think most that frequent internet discussion boards, do so to be inspired in the subject at hand, only a select few are there to boast about their conquests, the latter usually have very little staying power unless someone constantly feed their vanity! (please feed me!)
I don't really give the marginalisation that much concern, as I've always been part of a random, marginal culture, seen as harmless by most onlookers!

Some random thoughts! 

/ptr


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You know how moderator's get treated around here. :tiphat: jk 

I know I'm liked around here, but not really "admired" because I don't bring a whole lot to talkclassical. I have much to learn, and I don't really enjoy typing out long threads and posts about anything, so most of my ideas go unwritten or unnoticed. I'm also probably too young to be "revered" hehe.


----------



## JohannesBrahms

I'm probably #5.


----------



## Taggart

JohannesBrahms said:


> I'm probably #5.


Counting from the bottom surely.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I chose 6. Wondering what others think of me reminds me of the dialogue between Peter Lorre and Humprey Bogart in Casablanca:

Ugarte: You despise me, don't you? 
Rick: If I gave you any thought I probably would. 

So I guess I'm points ahead if I just don't ask.  

But what I can say is, I do appreciate the friends I've made here.


----------



## Ryan

I've over heard some call me a world sensation extraordinaire, like Taylor Swift.


----------



## JohannesBrahms

Taggart said:


> Counting from the bottom surely.


No, from the top.


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> Not really a great admirer of Mohammed Ali, since I saw him (on TV) fell Sonny Liston with a 'cream-puff punch'. My dad, an army boxer, thought the match had been rigged!
> 
> The poll is meant to be tongue in cheek - yes, I twigged that, guv! - but my experience on internet discussion boards & letter pages tells me that irony can often be misread. And if people say they think they're universally liked just as a joke, where does that get us exactly?
> 
> Hope you all have fun, though!


The business about the punch is nonsense and the thread is pointless if not done for a laugh.


----------



## aleazk

Between 2 and 3, depends on the member, I think.


----------



## Crudblud

I think I am generally held forth at length, so I chose "other."


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> Everybody probably has some idea of the persona they project on this forum, and of how well their posts are received.


Well, not everybody.


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> I think I am generally held forth at length, so I chose "other."


You look like Frank Zappa. FZ studied with Boulez (OK, at IRCAM, but Boulez was the director at the time). I like FZ and PB, ergo I like you. Plus I rather like your tone of 'reticence' in the majority of your posts.


----------



## Guest

I am also rather in love with PetrB. But my love is a fickle thing.


----------



## Mahlerian

Depends on the person, obviously, and whoever I'm ticking off at the moment.


----------



## Ingélou

moody said:


> The business about the punch is nonsense and the thread is pointless if not done for a laugh.


Well, one out of two's not bad, Moody


----------



## Guest

I also love Mahlerian, 'coz every time he posts he reminds me how circumspect I should be. I wish I could do 'circumspect'. It is hard to be reminded of one's faults. I think there was a post recently on this forum about 'Why one posts on forums'. I now have the answer : my therapist told me it would be good for me.
I also am in love with Mahlerian because he mirrors my passion for Bruckner, Mahler and Schoenberg (to name just 3).


----------



## Ramako

I don't think I am particularly liked, partly because I'm not a likeable character.

Mostly though because, with this being the whole online and therefore talking to pixels, typing rather than speaking, and anonymous, I get much more heated on here than I do normally. There is a reason I rarely talk about things which get to me in real life, which is that I lose my head and all rationality goes out the window. In real life my (sensible) reaction is to keep my jaw tightly shut. On here it is to generate unpleasant and meaningless verbiage.

But I know (or at least hope) I'm not disliked by everyone, and when I don't get annoyed, and haven't done for a while, I notice my number of likes go up significantly.


----------



## Crudblud

TalkingHead said:


> You look like Frank Zappa. FZ studied with Boulez (OK, at IRCAM, but Boulez was the director at the time). I like FZ and PB, ergo I like you. Plus I rather like your tone of 'reticence' in the majority of your posts.


Frank never studied at IRCAM, the extent of his formal musical education essentially consisted of high school marching band and a couple of harmony lessons. The main portion of his education was on his own initiative at the library where he learned by studying scores and books, listening to a wide variety of records, and of course by writing his own pieces. He definitely met with Boulez on a number of occasions, and Boulez performed his music alongside that of Carter and Ives, and of course later recorded some of his music on _The Perfect Stranger_. He did study the score of _Le marteau sans maître_ but in his teenage years and certainly not under Boulez's guidance.

Oh, and thank you! *blows kiss* :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

For the kiss, you're welcome! 
But I'll be damned if I didn't read somewhere that FZ studied for a while at the IRCAM in Paris. I'll have to check a bit deeper. But in any case it doesn't matter, the guy could write!


----------



## ProudSquire

I'll defer to my intuitive knowledge in this case, to pilfer the words of a certain individual. :wave:


----------



## Crudblud

TalkingHead said:


> For the kiss, you're welcome!
> But I'll be damned if I didn't read somewhere that FZ studied for a while at the IRCAM in Paris. I'll have to check a bit deeper. But in any case it doesn't matter, the guy could write!


Well, it at least makes sense since he did visit Boulez there, but really you could make a 1000 page book simply reciting the various myths that surround Zappa. Once I read that he was invited to do a guest spot at NAMM and showed up two hours late wearing a cape and refusing to play jazz standards, the fact that he never played NAMM (or almost any festivals, the Mothers even turned down Woodstock) is proof enough that's it's a load of rubbish, but the rest is pure comedy.


----------



## aleazk

Ramako said:


> I don't think I am particularly liked, partly because I'm not a likeable character.
> 
> Mostly though because, with this being the whole online and therefore talking to pixels, typing rather than speaking, and anonymous, I get much more heated on here than I do normally. There is a reason I rarely talk about things which get to me in real life, which is that I lose my head and all rationality goes out the window. In real life my (sensible) reaction is to keep my jaw tightly shut. On here it is to generate unpleasant and meaningless verbiage.
> 
> But I know (or at least hope) I'm not disliked by everyone, and when I don't get annoyed, and haven't done for a while, I notice my number of likes go up significantly.


I like you. Even when I don't agree with many of your views about modern music, you seem a very sensible and intelligent person. That's enough for me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I chose #3, the popular choice.................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ryan said:


> I've over heard some call me a world sensation extraordinaire, like Taylor Swift.


I thought more like Paris Hilton or Lindsay Lohan:devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I chose #3, the popular choice.................


You better be careful with this member, people! S/He'll "rip your bloody arms off!"


----------



## moody

Ramako said:


> I don't think I am particularly liked, partly because I'm not a likeable character.
> 
> Mostly though because, with this being the whole online and therefore talking to pixels, typing rather than speaking, and anonymous, I get much more heated on here than I do normally. There is a reason I rarely talk about things which get to me in real life, which is that I lose my head and all rationality goes out the window. In real life my (sensible) reaction is to keep my jaw tightly shut. On here it is to generate unpleasant and meaningless verbiage.
> 
> But I know (or at least hope) I'm not disliked by everyone, and when I don't get annoyed, and haven't done for a while, I notice my number of likes go up significantly.


I've always thought you likeable,don't undersell yourself.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You better be careful with this member, people! S/He'll "rip your bloody arms off!"


Yes you gotta listen to your Aunty Jack or as COAG says I'm come thru your tv screen (or computer0 and put your arms in some kind of virtual jeopardy (I cleaned that up a bit- watch the video for the full version..)


----------



## handlebar

While I love the forum and it's people, I generally don't care what people think of me. It is nice to be respected and liked by family,peers and the people around you but certainly not necessary as there will ALWAYS be someone who dislikes us. Never let it bother you or life will be one long stress filled moment.


----------



## Guest

This is a social forum and without some sense of how other posters react to what (and how) I post, I'd find it hard to regulate what I say. I would therefore hope that, irrespective of _what _members think of each other, they are sensitive to this dynamic in the forum and both read and post accordingly.


----------



## Ukko

MacLeod said:


> This is a social forum and without some sense of how other posters react to what (and how) I post, I'd find it hard to regulate what I say. I would therefore hope that, irrespective of _what _members think of each other, they are sensitive to this dynamic in the forum and both read and post accordingly.


Gadfry. You regulate your social output based on the 'atmosphere' of an Internet forum? Does your style vary between forums?

Hopefully not being excessively nosy; it just seems unnecessarily complicated.


----------



## Guest

Hilltroll72 said:


> Gadfry. You regulate your social output based on the 'atmosphere' of an Internet forum? Does your style vary between forums?
> 
> Hopefully not being excessively nosy; it just seems unnecessarily complicated.


That's not quite what I said - or at least, not quite what I meant. In real life, I adjust my behaviour according to who I'm interacting with. Don't you? Or do you speak to and behave towards your next door neighbour, your mother, your children, your work colleagues, your customers in _exactly _the same way? And amongst those who you might aim to treat equally - say, your work colleagues - do you not adjust your behaviour according to the way they behave towards you?

So it is on the internet. It's not complicated. It's life (as I live it, at least).

(Gadfry?)


----------



## moody

MacLeod said:


> That's not quite what I said - or at least, not quite what I meant. In real life, I adjust my behaviour according to who I'm interacting with. Don't you? Or do you speak to and behave towards your next door neighbour, your mother, your children, your work colleagues, your customers in _exactly _the same way? And amongst those who you might aim to treat equally - say, your work colleagues - do you not adjust your behaviour according to the way they behave towards you?
> 
> So it is on the internet. It's not complicated. It's life (as I live it, at least).
> 
> (Gadfry?)


Gadfrys are found only in Vermont.


----------



## Ukko

MacLeod said:


> That's not quite what I said - or at least, not quite what I meant. In real life, I adjust my behaviour according to who I'm interacting with. Don't you? Or do you speak to and behave towards your next door neighbour, your mother, your children, your work colleagues, your customers in _exactly _the same way? And amongst those who you might aim to treat equally - say, your work colleagues - do you not adjust your behaviour according to the way they behave towards you?
> 
> So it is on the internet. It's not complicated. It's life (as I live it, at least).
> 
> (Gadfry?)


There are probably modifications, but they are so minor that I'm not aware of them. That's not counting the old-fashioned avoidance of cusswords in mixed company ('mixed' includes kids).

'Gadfry' and 'by Gadfry' are archaic most places - but as _moody_ declaims, not in Vermont. I'm pretty sure it's a ruse for avoiding 'taking the Lord's name in vain'.

[edit: There is of course a difference in sentence structure between writing and speaking; speaking is inherently sloppier, at least in general conversation.]


----------



## clavichorder

Holding forth at length. Those horses are easily spooked though, so its hard to hault them on their course.


----------



## OboeKnight

I went with number 5, just because it was my favorite option lol. I really don't have a desire to answer the question. I just float around here for fun, not trying to win a popularity contest.


----------



## clavichorder

OboeKnight said:


> I went with number 5, just because it was my favorite option lol. I really don't have a desire to answer the question. I just float around here for fun, not trying to win a popularity contest.


Yeah...you might sacrifice your happiness with and good use out of the site if you start trying for that. I've done it before. Once you take the road of wittiness over just informative and accurate, things get silly and sometimes overblown. Always looking for that 'like.'


----------



## Ingélou

clavichorder said:


> Always looking for that 'like.'


You've got it! So just be yourself. 
Haecceitas: a very beautiful quality in the world.


----------



## Ingélou

A double post, while checking how to spell the Duns Scotus word! Now I see how it's done; all rubbed out now.

I've really arrived on this site!


----------



## clavichorder

Ingenue said:


> You've got it! So just be yourself.
> Haecceitas: a very beautiful quality in the world.


Thanks for that word. Interesting. I had never heard of Duns Scotus.


----------



## moody

Ravndal said:


> This poll makes my insecurity level run amok. I refuse to answer


Don't you worry what others think---be yourself !


----------



## Ukko

Originally Posted by Ravndal
"This poll makes my insecurity level run amok. I refuse to answer"



moody said:


> Don't you worry what others think---be yourself !


Yeah _Ravndal_, 'yourself' has got to be good enough.


----------



## KenOC

I used to have a friend who was fond of saying, "Please, don't be yourself. Be somehow...different."


----------



## Taggart

clavichorder said:


> Thanks for that word. Interesting. I had never heard of Duns Scotus.


A Scotsman from Duns who gave rise to the word dunce as a way of insulting his followers.


----------



## TresPicos

I like to think that I would have been well-liked, if I just hadn't generated all that intense indifference.


----------



## Kleinzeit

his actual cap


----------



## moody

KenOC said:


> I used to have a friend who was fond of saying, "Please, don't be yourself. Be somehow...different."


In your case probably !


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> In your case probably !


Aw, c'mon! Just because ol' _KenOC_ led with his chin... .


----------



## Op.123

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am TC's saviour
> No. 1 it is


All hail CoAG :trp: :angel: :trp:


----------



## KenOC

moody said:


> In your case probably !


Like I said, I *used* to have a friend... :lol:


----------



## Couchie

I'm not here to make friends. I'm here for vigorous intellectual discussion of a wide variety of music.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm not here to make friends. I'm here for vigorous intellectual discussion of a wide variety of music.

As long as it centers upon a certain German opera composer.


----------



## Kopachris

I think I'm fairly well liked, even though I rarely post about music anymore.


----------



## Couchie

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I'm not here to make friends. I'm here for vigorous intellectual discussion of a wide variety of music.
> 
> As long as it centers upon a certain German opera composer.


You're one to talk, Mr. "Too Good for the _Reply with Quote_ Button".


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Couchie said:


> You're one to talk, Mr. "Too Good for the _Reply with Quote_ Button".


Oh yeah! Well my God...










... is bigger than your god...










So there! Nanananananana!


----------



## KenOC

Is it my imagination, or did Wagner get a facelift for the picture in the previous post?


----------



## Crudblud

KenOC said:


> Is it my imagination, or did Wagner get a facelift for the picture in the previous post?


Not only that, the image was heavily cropped and desaturated; in the original shot you can see the toilet in the background, Wagner's right arm extended to the foreground, and two scantily clad teenage girls on either side of him making duck lips and gangsta finger signs.


----------



## Couchie

Gentlemen, a caution as we are 2-3 posts away from Hitler being brought into the thread. Let us remain on topic.


----------



## KenOC

Couchie said:


> Gentlemen, a caution as we are 2-3 posts away from Hitler being brought into the thread. Let us remain on topic.


First mention of Hitler goes to Couchie! And he wins...a Hitler teapot, exclusively at Sears!


----------



## clavichorder

Taggart said:


> A Scotsman from Duns who gave rise to the word dunce as a way of insulting his followers.


He called his own followers that or they were called that by others?


----------



## clavichorder

Yes, couchie did indeed mention him. He must have forseen the future. There, a witty post to some people, maybe.


----------



## clavichorder

Couchie said:


> I'm not here to make friends. I'm here for vigorous intellectual discussion of a wide variety of music.


Isn't that what most of us came here for, at least with 60% intention or(hopefully) more, till we got...distracted?


----------



## aleazk

You all are envious of Wagner's complexion. . Like a baby, they say, do not they?. :lol:


----------



## moody

Couchie said:


> I'm not here to make friends. I'm here for vigorous intellectual discussion of a wide variety of music.


Including Wagner from time to time ??


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> Don't worry, someone will at least insinuate that you are mentally deficient before long, and then you'll be one of the guys!


You know what they say: boys will be boys. That's what I'm going to tell myself tonight so I can sleep with a sound conscience.


----------



## clavichorder

I think I am mostly a source of mixed feelings. Over the long haul some folks seem to like me well enough. The best compliment I've gotten posted here unsolicited is "'clavichorder' is a gentleman and a scholar." Thank you regressivetransphobe, it concedes that I may have some merit independent of whether I am being a complete(if very subtle) *** or a straightforward nice guy.


----------



## Ingélou

Kopachris said:


> I think I'm fairly well liked, even though I rarely post about music anymore.


Only the most hard-hearted could spurn a baby penguin!


----------



## Ingélou

clavichorder said:


> He called his own followers that or they were called that by others?


Yes, it is ambiguous. Well spotted, clavichorder! It was the opponents of Duns Scotus who used his name derisively and thus it became a term of abuse for his followers. But his opponents were insensitive headbangers.

Duns Scotus must have been okay - his philosophy inspired another of my beloved poets, Gerard Manley Hopkins. The doctrine of haecceitas is reflected on by Hopkins in my favourite of his sonnets, 'As kingfishers catch fire - dragonflies draw flame...'

Talking of derailing threads, I'm an adept at dragging in poetry if possible; shades of Hilltroll's wood-chopping.


----------



## Kieran

I think if forum members are thinking of me they have a helluva lot of time on their hands!


----------



## Taggart

Couchie said:


> I'm not here to make friends. I'm here for vigorous intellectual discussion of a wide variety of music.


Sounds like the question : "is this a private fight, or can anybody join in?"


----------



## Taggart

clavichorder said:


> He called his own followers that or they were called that by others?


By others. Too short


----------



## Ingélou

Kieran said:


> I think if forum members are thinking of me they have a helluva lot of time on their hands!


Either that, or they're crazed jealous loons!


----------



## Taggart

aleazk said:


> You all are envious of Wagner's complexion. . Like a baby, they say, do not they?. :lol:


You don't say what part of a baby!


----------



## Taggart

clavichorder said:


> I think I am mostly a source of mixed feelings. Over the long haul some folks seem to like me well enough. The best compliment I've gotten posted here unsolicited is "'clavichorder' is a gentleman and a scholar." Thank you regressivetransphobe, it concedes that I may have some merit independent of whether I am being a complete(if very subtle) *** or a straightforward nice guy.


Like your namesake, not loud or brash but capable of exquisite expression.


----------



## Guest

Ingenue said:


> Duns Scotus must have been okay - his philosophy inspired another of my beloved poets, Gerard Manley Hopkins.


I'm not sure about that 'must'...but I'd better not derail this thread further by taking it into the direction of another thread...

..."Can you learn to love music poetry you hate?"

(Oh bother! - can anyone tell me how to 'strikethrough' - I've tried 'del' and variations on 'strikethrough')


----------



## deggial

Taggart said:


> Sounds like the question : "is this a private fight, or can anybody join in?"


"vigorous" also brings to mind shoulder rubs.


----------



## Kleinzeit

I too would like to know how to 'strikethrough', a valuable occasional rhetorical device.


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> I think I am mostly a source of mixed feelings. Over the long haul some folks seem to like me well enough. The best compliment I've gotten posted here unsolicited is "'clavichorder' is a gentleman and a scholar." Thank you regressivetransphobe, it concedes that I may have some merit independent of whether I am being a complete(if very subtle) *** or a straightforward nice guy.


Hmm. As a friend, I am obligated to point out that subtlety is not your strong suit.


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hmm. As a friend, I am obligated to point out that subtlety is not your strong suit.


It seems like I sometimes have a delayed reaction in deciphering what subtleties others are trying to communicate. Ignorance could theoretically be bliss...(except with most girls).


----------



## Chrythes

Well it's an interesting thing to understand subtlety but not being able to convey it. As with with understanding the genius of another but being unable to reach it yourself.

I chose the third option, because I am essentially invisible and don't contribute much to discussion due to my limited knowledge/brain work. I do enjoy a number of members here that I find to be intelligent, subtle and interesting, who could hold some qualities which I strive to posses myself.


----------



## Ukko

Chrythes said:


> Well it's an interesting thing to understand subtlety but not being able to convey it. As with with understanding the genius of another but being unable to reach it yourself.
> 
> I chose the third option, because I am essentially invisible and don't contribute much to discussion due to my limited knowledge/brain work. I do enjoy a number of members here that I find to be intelligent, subtle and interesting, who could hold some qualities which I strive to posses myself.




That is an excellent post, particularly the last sentence - which provides a degree of subtlety itself. There is a hymn containing the phrase "I want to be in that number" - or something like; I'm not good with lyrics.


----------



## Kleinzeit

That is an excellent post, particularly the last sentence - which provides a degree of subtlety itself. There is a hymn containing the phrase "I want to be in that number" - or something like; I'm not good with lyrics.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chrythes

Hilltroll72 said:


> That is an excellent post, particularly the last sentence - which provides a degree of subtlety itself. There is a hymn containing the phrase "I want to be in that number" - or something like; I'm not good with lyrics.


This is a problem I deal with everyday - being understood as something that I am not due to a misinterpretation of my words. :lol:
I guess this is why I never understood the occasional affection people feel towards me.


----------



## clavichorder

clavichorder said:


> It seems like I sometimes have a delayed reaction in deciphering what subtleties others are trying to communicate. Ignorance could theoretically be bliss...(except with most girls).


I so badly wish I knew what I was talking about sometimes...


----------



## clavichorder

Chrythes said:


> This is a problem I deal with everyday - being understood as something that I am not due to a misinterpretation of my words. :lol:
> I guess this is why I never understood the occasional affection people feel towards me.


I have a desire to say something intelligent to this post. I did and determined it to be a personal detour to this thread. For some reason, I'm extra cogniscent of my likability now. The dislike police are watching me...make them stop...


----------



## clavichorder

clavichorder said:


> It seems like I sometimes have a delayed reaction in deciphering what subtleties others are trying to communicate. Ignorance could theoretically be bliss...(except with most girls).


What am I saying? I'd much rather be ignorant about what women are thinking of me. I just sometimes go for the ones that don't like me and don't know when to quit...

Basically I am communicating my confusion. Enough posts from me then.


----------



## Taggart

clavichorder said:


> I have a desire to say something intelligent to this post. I did and determined it to be a personal detour to this thread. For some reason, I'm extra cogniscent of my likability now. The dislike police are watching me...make them stop...


Smile - you're on Candid Camera!


----------



## clavichorder

Taggart said:


> Smile - you're on Candid Camera!


If I knew how to post a picture with the right smile to represent it, I would...some dude with thumbs up who looks like he's about to get shot.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> That is an excellent post, particularly the last sentence - which provides a degree of subtlety itself. There is a hymn containing the phrase "I want to be in that number" - or something like; I'm not good with lyrics.


That's "When The Saints Go Marching In ".


----------



## moody

Kleinzeit said:


> That is an excellent post, particularly the last sentence - which provides a degree of subtlety itself. There is a hymn containing the phrase "I want to be in that number" - or something like; I'm not good with lyrics.






[/QUOTE]

Whoops,you already told him---sorry.


----------



## moody

clavichorder said:


> What am I saying? I'd much rather be ignorant about what women are thinking of me. I just sometimes go for the ones that don't like me and don't know when to quit...
> 
> Basically I am communicating my confusion. Enough posts from me then.


Yes,this is about what members might think of you. Not really what you think of you.


----------



## cwarchc

Learn to relax with not knowing what other people think of you


----------



## moody

Chrythes said:


> This is a problem I deal with everyday - being understood as something that I am not due to a misinterpretation of my words. :lol:
> I guess this is why I never understood the occasional affection people feel towards me.


Oh,get on with you !


----------



## deggial

only 15 people here have a better than average opinion of themselves?! there's a reason why self help is a thriving market


----------



## KenOC

deggial said:


> only 15 people here have a better than average opinion of themselves?! there's a reason why self help is a thriving market


It's a matter of values. Genghis Khan didn't want to be liked. He wanted to be feared and obeyed. Therapy might've helped, of course...


----------



## Novelette

Awww, we can't see who voted for what.

Were that the case, I would have chosen #1 and awaited the laughter.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No not Genghis Khan again we've done that already...........


----------



## deggial

I wish we knew if Genghis Khan was a Wig or an Avantgarde-ist


----------



## moody

clavichorder said:


> I so badly wish I knew what I was talking about sometimes...


Join the club and we can all try together.


----------



## Ingélou

deggial said:


> I wish we knew if Genghis Khan was a Wig or an Avantgarde-ist


He has to be an Avant-Garde - he takes liberties!


----------



## Ukko

"I so badly wish I knew what I was talking about sometimes..."



moody said:


> Join the club and we can all try together.


I usually 'know what I'm talking about' while I'm talking about it. When I go back and read it a day later... hmm.


----------



## Taggart

deggial said:


> I wish we knew if Genghis Khan was a Wig or an Avantgarde-ist





Ingenue said:


> He has to be an Avant-Garde - he takes liberties!


Yes but this looks suspiciously like a (shh) wig!


----------



## Ukko

Taggart said:


> Yes but this looks suspiciously like a (shh) wig!
> View attachment 18743


Attached to his chapeau. the main part looks like metal there; ought to be leather. A metal topper in zero weather is contraindicated.


----------



## deggial

Hilltroll72 said:


> A metal topper in zero weather is contraindicated.


haha, history was rigged. New evidence shows GK's downfall came during an electric storm.


----------



## Ukko

Just realized that I haven't answered the question posed by the thread-starter.

Highly opinionated, way too willing to express those opinions, obviously doesn't have enough to do.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> Just realized that I haven't answered the question posed by the thread-starter.
> 
> Highly opinionated, way too willing to express those opinions, obviously doesn't have enough to do.


What was it that Rabbie Burns said about having the power to see ourselves as others see us ?
Taggart can tell us I'm sure.


----------



## Ingélou

moody said:


> What was it that Rabbie Burns said about having the power to see ourselves as others see us ?
> Taggart can tell us I'm sure.


Oh, you mean that quote I put on another thread:

'O wad some pow'r the giftie gie us
To see ourselves as ithers see us?'

Taggart is out at present, so this time he won't be able to nick my Burns quote as he nicked my Alexander Pope quote!


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue said:


> Taggart is out at present, so this time he won't be able to nick my Burns quote as he nicked my Alexander Pope quote!


What are friends for if not for "borrowing" quotes from ?


----------



## millionrainbows

Hey, I've got a great idea! Let's all just go ahead and tell what we think about the other members, and agree not to report each other for ad hominems! Sounds like fun, huh? Here's an example:

JohnQSmithMember: I find him to be a generally arrogant know-it-all. His lame jokes and veiled sarcasm rarely translate well on-line, if at all. His attitude verges on trolling, and he indulges in petty invalidations for the sheer sadistic pleasure of it.

Sounds like a blast, huh? If you agree to submit to such a truth-test, please include in your next post your guarantee that you will not be offended or report anyone, as long as the responses are confined to this thread only. Then we can continue!


----------



## Ingélou

Yeah, that's the trouble with threads like this one... They go galloping off into the mud.

In my opinion, there is nobody like JQSmithMember on this forum. He is a construct, not a human being. TC is full of nice-but-flawed people who happen to love classical music.


----------



## Tristan

Yeah, we did that on a forum I used to frequent, a poster "roast". After the first few humorous posts, pretty much nothing but arguments and flamewars for 40 pages...bad, bad idea...


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> Yeah, that's the trouble with threads like this one... They go galloping off into the mud.
> 
> In my opinion, there is nobody like JQSmithMember on this forum. He is a construct, not a human being. TC is full of nice-but-flawed people who happen to love classical music.


Isn't she sweet ?


----------



## moody

millionrainbows said:


> Hey, I've got a great idea! Let's all just go ahead and tell what we think about the other members, and agree not to report each other for ad hominems! Sounds like fun, huh? Here's an example:
> 
> JohnQSmithMember: I find him to be a generally arrogant know-it-all. His lame jokes and veiled sarcasm rarely translate well on-line, if at all. His attitude verges on trolling, and he indulges in petty invalidations for the sheer sadistic pleasure of it.
> 
> Sounds like a blast, huh? If you agree to submit to such a truth-test, please include in your next post your guarantee that you will not be offended or report anyone, as long as the responses are confined to this thread only. Then we can continue!


Aren't you even slightly nervous ?


----------



## Ingélou

moody said:


> Isn't she sweet ?


A classical fable I've heard, but cannot source - so happily open to correction.

Socrates was sitting at the gate of Athens, when a traveller approached. 'Sir,' said the traveller, 'I am from Corinth but am to live in Athens. Can you tell me what the people of Athens are like?'

'How did you find the people of Corinth?' asked Socrates.

'Wonderful - kind, friendly, hospitable. I was sorry to leave.'

'Then be of good cheer,' said Socrates. 'You will find the people of Athens just as amenable.'

Half an hour later, another traveller came along. 'Sir, I am from Corinth, but thinking of settling in Athens. Can you tell me what the citizens are like?'

'How did you find the people of Corinth?'

'Nasty: envious, sarcastic, back-biting trouble makers. I couldn't leave soon enough.'

'Then I'm sorry to tell you,' said Socrates, 'that you will find the people of Athens just as troublesome.'


----------



## Ingélou

And another fable I heard used in a sermon:

Michelangelo was in his studio surrounded by hangers-on. They were enjoying a good gossip about mutual friends - how terrible they were, what they'd been getting up to, shocking how they looked these days and so on. Suddenly Michelangelo called for a canvas and the room fell silent. 'He's working on a new picture,' whispered one.

Michelangelo prepared a white wash and covered the whole canvas. 'What are you going to paint?' asked one of the visitors.

'It's in my head,' said Michelangelo. 'And if the same company returns in two hours, you will see me begin.'

The company returned - the white wash had dried. 'Now,' said Michelangelo. 'Watch!' 

He picked up a tiny brush, dipped it in black paint, and placed a tiny dot right in the centre of the picture.

'Now friends, what do you see?'

'I see a black dot,' said everyone in the room.

Michelangelo sighed. 'I thought you would say that. Myself, I see only a glorious expanse of white...'


----------



## mamascarlatti

millionrainbows said:


> Hey, I've got a great idea! Let's all just go ahead and tell what we think about the other members, and agree not to report each other for ad hominems! Sounds like fun, huh? Here's an example:
> 
> JohnQSmithMember: I find him to be a generally arrogant know-it-all. His lame jokes and veiled sarcasm rarely translate well on-line, if at all. His attitude verges on trolling, and he indulges in petty invalidations for the sheer sadistic pleasure of it.
> 
> Sounds like a blast, huh? If you agree to submit to such a truth-test, please include in your next post your guarantee that you will not be offended or report anyone, as long as the responses are confined to this thread only. Then we can continue!


Please don't. It's Saturday and a lovely autumn day here, I'm planning a walk, and dinner out followed by taking my daughter to see Star Trek, I don't want to sped the day dealing with flame wars on TC. Let's go and talk about music.


----------



## Novelette

I think I get along with almost everyone here.

As for their opinion of me, I couldn't say. Perhaps they most commonly regard me as fixated on the same old composers. A true description, to be sure, but I'm steadily warming to newer music.


----------



## Taggart

mamascarlatti said:


> .. followed by taking my daughter to see Star Trek,


Hope you enjoy the film!


----------



## Mahlerian

Novelette said:


> I think I get along with almost everyone here.
> 
> As for their opinion of me, I couldn't say. Perhaps they most commonly regard me as fixated on the same old composers. A true description, to be sure, but I'm steadily warming to newer music.


I just remember you as the one obsessed with Schumann!


----------



## Novelette

Mahlerian said:


> I just remember you as the one obsessed with Schumann!


That works for me, Mahlerian! I know you as the one who has a very broad musical palate [who is interested to branch into more pre-Baroque music at some point], and who is always interested to analyze works in-depth--particularly Mahler's works.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Taggart said:


> Hope you enjoy the film!


Thank you! I used to be a bit of a Trekkie, but I've found that in the past few years my opera obsession has displaced everything else. So many operas, so little time!


----------



## Turangalîla

Why isn't there an _I am liked by many and probably disliked by just as many_ option? :tiphat:


----------



## aleazk

Mahlerian said:


> I just remember you as the one obsessed with Schumann!


And I just remember you as the one obsessed with... uh, who was it?.


----------



## Taggart

mamascarlatti said:


> Thank you! I used to be a bit of a Trekkie, but I've found that in the past few years my opera obsession has displaced everything else. So many operas, so little time!


Do you combine and listen to Klingon opera?


----------



## deggial

mamascarlatti said:


> So many operas, so little time!


too true! and then there are the sneaky ones that demand your attention again and again...


----------



## Lunasong

Forum members must think I have the largest collection of classical (and band) music jokes and memes in the world.


----------



## Ingélou

Lunasong said:


> Forum members must think I have the largest collection of classical (and band) music jokes and memes in the world.


You are a precious resource. Well done, you!


----------

